

An Analysis of Epub3: "Website in a box," and why that's bad - acabal
http://sigildev.blogspot.com/2011/02/analysis-of-epub3-and-uh-bit-more.html

======
acabal
Thought this might interest those of you who, like me, are messing around with
ePub files on their readers. The article goes on a few tangents but the core
is a good read.

Building a cross-reader ePub today is faintly reminiscent of building a cross-
browser website in the early 2000's. Sounds like the complexity added by ePub3
will only make it worse.

Not to mention that when I'm reading a book, I want it to be a book--otherwise
I'd go read a website!

